# horror movie music mix!!! AAARGH PLZ HELP



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are a couple that you might be able to use. The first one is a mix of a bunch of movie themes and the second is just Nightmare on Elm St. mix. I think that is the one you are thing of whith the sound bites in it. Also look on youtube and see if there is anything on there that you like and if so send me a PM with the URL's of the videos and I can extract the audio for you.

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Movie Music Mix.mp3

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Nightmare On Elm St. Remix.mp3


----------



## cmgirty (Oct 29, 2009)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! The Nightmare one was IT!!!!! Ill have to edit out the f word obviously but otherwise sooooo perfect. Thank You again!


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you please re-up these?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

link is no longer working.


----------

